# Water flow and Co2



## rickstsi (Apr 6, 2007)

Is too much water flow in a planted tank a bad thing? Or is too little water flow a bad thing? The reason I am asking is because I put an AquaClear 70 power head in my 125g and all the plants kind of lean to one side. But with out it the plants just stay still. There is water flow from the FX5. I was just wondering if there was any benefit to either one.

My second question is about Co2. Should I have one defuser on either side or is only one on one side enough?

Tank is 125g 6'
FX5 filter

Here is a pic of the tank.Thanks


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Not sure about the co2, but i wouldn't imagine the water flow to affect the growth of the plants. I have my powerhead directly aimed at the swords in the middle of my tank, the fish love it and it looks cool.

Hows little stewie doing? Give us an update man, i love your setup excellent job on the plants and wood


----------



## rickstsi (Apr 6, 2007)

Murphy18 said:


> Not sure about the co2, but i wouldn't imagine the water flow to affect the growth of the plants. I have my powerhead directly aimed at the swords in the middle of my tank, the fish love it and it looks cool.
> 
> Hows little stewie doing? Give us an update man, i love your setup excellent job on the plants and wood


LOL Stewie is doing good ill try to post some pics of him tomorrow. He hates his reflection on the glass LOL he goes crazy. He also chase the Exos around now. I think he is coming out of his shell. Thanks for asking and the quick responce.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

No problem







!!

It's cool that he's showing aggresion like that, im sure he loves his cool surroundings, keep taking good care of him and have fun


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

rickstsi said:


> Is too much water flow in a planted tank a bad thing? Or is too little water flow a bad thing? The reason I am asking is because I put an AquaClear 70 power head in my 125g and all the plants kind of lean to one side. But with out it the plants just stay still. There is water flow from the FX5. I was just wondering if there was any benefit to either one.
> 
> My second question is about Co2. Should I have one defuser on either side or is only one on one side enough?
> 
> ...


Water flow in a planted aquarium is great to have. It carries nutrients to the plants much better. I notice where I have good waterflow, my plants always grow better in that spot.

About your CO2 diffuser, it's ok to have only 1, but It would help to place it directly below that power head of yours.
It will blow around your tank much more efficiently that way.


----------



## rickstsi (Apr 6, 2007)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Is too much water flow in a planted tank a bad thing? Or is too little water flow a bad thing? The reason I am asking is because I put an AquaClear 70 power head in my 125g and all the plants kind of lean to one side. But with out it the plants just stay still. There is water flow from the FX5. I was just wondering if there was any benefit to either one.
> 
> My second question is about Co2. Should I have one defuser on either side or is only one on one side enough?
> 
> ...


Water flow in a planted aquarium is great to have. It carries nutrients to the plants much better. I notice where I have good waterflow, my plants always grow better in that spot.

About your CO2 diffuser, it's ok to have only 1, but It would help to place it directly below that power head of yours.
It will blow around your tank much more efficiently that way.
[/quote]

Thanks Dippy... That's how i have the Co2 right now, its going straight into the power head, I was thinking of putting one on the other side of the tank.

On a different note I am thinking of redoing my canopy when I switch to T-5. I was wondering if there is a benefit to have an open top tank. I was going to hang the lights a few inches over the tank with no glass covers. I would think there would be more light penetration. What do you guys think?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

IMO, having an open top tank looks very nice, but promotes evaporation. If you have fish that potentially are jumpers, it can cause casualties.
I have a piranha in my planted aquarium, so that means I keep the lid ON. lol
Plus I like how I don't have to keep filling it up from evaporation.

More light gets in the tank, but the lid only minimally inhibits light


----------



## rickstsi (Apr 6, 2007)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> IMO, having an open top tank looks very nice, but promotes evaporation. If you have fish that potentially are jumpers, it can cause casualties.
> I have a piranha in my planted aquarium, so that means I keep the lid ON. lol
> Plus I like how I don't have to keep filling it up from evaporation.
> 
> More light gets in the tank, but the lid only minimally inhibits light


Thanks Dippy


----------

